# ebay Müll oder Schnäppchen??



## Klaus S. (10. September 2008)

Hab mir soeben ein Plotter gekauft der zwar defekt ist aber den ich wohl wieder zum laufen bekomme (guten Elektroniker an der Hand). Nur ist die Frage ob das Teil zu gebrauchen ist (zum Angeln Rund um den Kieler Leuchtturm) oder ob das GPS zu ungenau dafür ist. Hab jetzt zwar ein GPS aber solch Plotter ist ja auch was Feines :m 
C-Map-Karten sind ja dabei... obwohl ich nur max. 2 davon gebrauchen werde. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=300257526231


Ist das die passende Antenne fürs Gerät??

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120301539723

Mir ist schon klar dass das Gerät alt ist und nicht auf den technisch neuesten Stand aber für den Preis konnte mußte ich einfach zuschlagen. Auch wenn sich im Nachhinein rausstellt das der Plotter doch nicht mehr zu retten ist. Ein Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert.... oder?? :m


----------



## Truttafriend (10. September 2008)

*AW: ebay Müll oder Schnäppchen??*

bin mir ziemlich sicher das der Plotter eine builtin Antenne hat. 

Die externe die du da hast ist für PPC´s und dergleichen.
Die wird da nicht ohne Löten rangehen und muss es ja auch gar nicht #h

Zur Not mal beim Hersteller anfragen.


----------



## Klaus S. (10. September 2008)

*AW: ebay Müll oder Schnäppchen??*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> bin mir ziemlich sicher das der Plotter eine builtin Antenne hat.



[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ich biete hier meinen GPS - Kartenplotter / Chartplotter der Marke SODENA WP8 für externe NMEA - GPS - Antennen[/FONT]


Was ist das denn?? Eine interne Antenne??

Edit: Heißt "integriert"... habs im Wörterbuch gefunden.



> Zur Not mal beim Hersteller anfragen.


Die sprechen bestimmt so gut deutsch wie ich englisch |supergri


----------



## don rhabano (10. September 2008)

*AW: ebay Müll oder Schnäppchen??*

Zitat: "Warum kauft ihr auch immer bei ebay?? Es gibt genügend Fachhändler.... bestimmt auch in euer Nähe. 
Auch gibt es genügend Boardpartner die nicht alle schlecht sind :m"

Jetzt darf ich dich aber mal böse auslachen oder? MUHAHAHAHA


----------



## kulti007 (10. September 2008)

*AW: ebay Müll oder Schnäppchen??*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Zitat: "Warum kauft ihr auch immer bei ebay?? Es gibt genügend Fachhändler.... bestimmt auch in euer Nähe.
> Auch gibt es genügend Boardpartner die nicht alle schlecht sind :m"
> 
> Jetzt darf ich dich aber mal böse auslachen oder? MUHAHAHAHA




weil manche leute auf schnäppchen angewiesen sind 
weil die euronen nicht so locker hängen ... #d


----------



## don rhabano (10. September 2008)

*AW: ebay Müll oder Schnäppchen??*

OMG diese Zitat ist doch vom Threatstarter ....

Das hat er MIR geschrieben! Ich kauf ja auch auf Ebay deswegen.


----------



## Laserbeak (10. September 2008)

*AW: ebay Müll oder Schnäppchen??*

@kulti007:
Der Bezug hierzu liegt in einem anderen Thread.


----------



## Klaus S. (10. September 2008)

*AW: ebay Müll oder Schnäppchen??*

"Neu" hätte ich beim Fachhändler gekauft aber gebraucht eben nur über ebay zu bekommen. Zeig mir mal ein Händler der mir ein Plotter mit 5 C-Map-Karten für 40 € verkauft.
Ob es ein Schnäppchen war das stellt sich ja eh erst noch heraus. Antenne brauch ich ja auch noch. 

*Ich suche also eine GPS-Antenne die ein NMEA-Signal am seriellen Port ausgibt. (so schlau bin ich nun schon)

*Fachhändler dürfen sich gerne auch melden :m

Ist die aus meinen Link solch Teil??

Im Netz hab ich sonst nur welche mit USB-Anschluß gefunden.


----------



## kulti007 (10. September 2008)

*AW: ebay Müll oder Schnäppchen??*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> @kulti007:
> Der Bezug hierzu liegt in einem anderen Thread.




danke, habe ich jetzt auch gemerkt :m

sorry für off topic


----------



## Klaus S. (10. September 2008)

*AW: ebay Müll oder Schnäppchen??*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> @kulti007:
> Der Bezug hierzu liegt in einem anderen Thread.



Stimmt... da gings um Spro-Wobbler (oder auch Fälschungen) die NEU bei ebay erworben wurden. Und die kann man ja wirklich beim Händler um die Ecke kaufen. 

Zeigt mir ein Händler der mir das gleiche Gerät mit gleichem Zubehör zum den Preis verkauft hätte. Klar hab ich nun das Risiko dass das Gerät niemals mehr laufen wird aber das ist mein Risiko und hat rein gar nichts mit dem Verkäufer zu tun.

Ich werd mich auf jeden Fall später nicht im Forum beklagen das ich zum günstigen Preis minderwertige Ware erhalten habe.


----------

